# Transparenter Hintergrund



## LuvShining (16. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einige Threads gefunden, in denen mein Problem besprochen wurde, aber eine wirkliche Antwort habe ich daraus für mich noch nicht entnehmen können.

Wenn ich in PS 6.0 ein 'Logo' (viele runde Ecken) als GIF oder PNG mit transparenz abspeicher ist der Hintergrund zwar weg, aber im Format GIF nicht vollständig. Wenn es als PNG abgespeichert wird, habe ich ein Darstellungsproblem im IE, da dort ein grauer Hintergrund vorgegeben ist.

Das Problem ist, dass das Logo auf einem sehr farbigen Hintergrund liegt und das GIF-Format noch einen weissen Rand von ca. 2-3px hinterlässt, der auch extrem abgerissen erscheint. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen Rand zu minimieren bzw. komplett zu entfernen ohne gleich das "Speichervolumen" zu sprengen und zeitgleich eine gute optische Darstellung in allen Browsern zu gewährleisten?

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße 
Nadine


----------



## BSA (16. März 2005)

Hi Nadine!

Also mal zu der Sache mit dem PNG und dem IE, der IE kann PNG-Dateien nicht Transparent darstellen, da musst du schon auf eine gif-Datei zurückgreifen.

Zu deinem Problem mit dem weißen Rand, du musst doch einfach in der *-Datei den Hintergrund ausblenden, und dann die weißen Pixel per Hand entfernen. Das macht zwar etwas arbeit, aber von nichts kommt nicht.
Wenn du weiterhin Probleme haben solltest, dann Poste doch einfach mal das Bild mit in den Anhang.

Gruß


----------



## chrisbergr (16. März 2005)

Für solche Zwecke habe ich immer eine 1px Kontur um das Objekt gelegt, in der Farbe die der Hintergrund hat.. Wenn dieser jetzt aber 'sehr bunt' ist, könnte das unter Umständen schwierig werden.

Gruß


----------



## versuch13 (16. März 2005)

Hi Nadine,

dafür musst du lediglich beim für Web speichern, transparenz aktivieren, und dann die Hintergrund Farbe auswählen welche du später dahinter legen möchtest. Dann werden die weissen Pixel mit der gewählten Hintergrundfarbe gefüllt, was erstmal merkwürdig aussieht, wenn du dann aber in der HTML Datei das gif über die Hintergrundfarbe legst, hast du das perfekte Ergebnis.

MfG


----------



## BSA (16. März 2005)

@versuch13, Diese Lösung die du vorschlägst wird woohl nicht funktionieren, wenn du nämlich nochmal genauer liest, dann entdeckst du auch das der Hintergrund nicht einfarbig, sondern mehrfarbig ist.


Gruß


----------



## LuvShining (16. März 2005)

Hallo,
danke für eure Hilfe. 

Ich hatte gehofft, dass es noch eine schnellere und einfachere Lösung gibt, als das GIF im Nachhinein noch manuell zu bearbeiten. Schade ;-) Ich bin nämlich von Natur aus faul °grins° (Scherzle am Rande)

Die Lösung mit der manuellen Nachbearbeitung war zwar etwas fuckelig, aber es hat funktioniert.

Herzlichen Dank allen für die Tipps!

Grüße
Nadine


----------



## Kartoffelbauer (18. März 2005)

what the hell is fuckelig?


----------

